# New to Turning Calls



## Nathan Greak (Apr 25, 2018)

Hey guys, Iâ€™m 15 and just started turning calls, I was wondering if you could help me out. I have a lathe and tools, but I still need to buy a mandrel, tone board, and a few other things. So, I was wondering if you guys could point in the right direction? There are several different mandrels out there and Iâ€™m not real sure which one I need. Also Iâ€™m sure there are some things out that I may need and if you can let me know what those are I would be grateful.

Here are a few calls that Iâ€™ve practiced turned out of some cedar blocks. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

A great place for lots of info is

THO CALLS FORUMS


----------



## Nathan Greak (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

